# [VIDEO] Modern Force Leadership. GEN Stanley McChrstal .



## Crusader74 (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Ravage (Jun 11, 2011)

That is one awsome speech.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 11, 2011)

A couple of days ago I Googled McChrystal while I was trying to find this article he wrote for Foreign Policy, and I came across a number of "McChrystal for President" sites.  Are these sites serious?  I think everyone here knows that I am a huge McChrystal fan, but I thought his political leanings were more Democrat than Republican.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 12, 2011)

Whats wrong with him being a Democrat?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 12, 2011)

He'd have to get his party's nomination over the sitting incumbent (Obama).


----------

